# New Rod from "thekingfeeder"



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a quick note of thanks to Robert Hudack for a wonderful job of building a rod for me.
I believe he is just getting started on this road of rod building, but he took on the project of building an 11'6" Rainshadow 1386 2-6oz. for me to throw 4 oz and a couple of sand fleas out to the second bar.
The rod is nothing short of beautiful, everything that I could have wanted.
Top notch work from tip to butt.

If Robert ever offers to build a rod for you, take him up on it, he will do a great job. (Just tell him to ease up on the bubble wrap, so it doesn't take you half an hour to unwrap!  )

When I get it to Hatteras next week, and bring in the first Pomp, I'll be sure to post some pics!

Thanks Robert!

Tom


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I see you have been doing your pomp research,i.e. Rob. Mahaney [Florida surfcaster]. He recommends a 6500 spooled with 14# test TRI. , and you should be able to hit 160 yds. OTG all day!!! Let us know how your outfit does. Pomps should be there now.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

HStew said:


> I see you have been doing your pomp research,i.e. Rob. Mahaney [Florida surfcaster]. He recommends a 6500 spooled with 14# test TRI. , and you should be able to hit 160 yds. OTG all day!!! Let us know how your outfit does. Pomps should be there now.


heh, heh, heh...

You are right on the money!
I might not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I am smart enough to know when I am reading sound advice from someone who should know.
That is how I ended up with this Rainshadow and the CTS 1201 from Wayne Fowlkes. Both have 6500 Abus on them, one CT & one CS. 
I was hitting 160 with the CTS and I figure I should be able to do the same with this Rainshadow.
And I sure hope the Pomps stay around till at least next week!
:beer:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words Tom. I am glad that you are happy with your 1385. (I am sponsored by the bubble wrap industry, every 600' of bubble wrap I consume, I get a free cup of coffee!!)

Robert


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

What? No pics? Tease.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Fishinbuddy said:


> What? No pics? Tease.


From the beach... There will be pics from the beach.

:beer:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK,
I know I've been remis on the pics, I will get a few today when the sun comes out.
But I had to post a note about how wonderfully this rod casts.
It is just a pleasure to use.
I'm using it to throw 3-4 oz and light rigs with fleas or shrimp out past the second bar and it does that so effortlessly it almost feels as if I'm tossing a rig into the wash right in front of me.
Just a nice easy Hatteras thump cast and away she goes.
I've got it paired with one of my Foran 6500s and it is a match made in heaven. 
Easily as fun to cast as my other light duty conventional, the CTS 2-4 oz.
It is funny; when I try to watch the rod as I am casting, it almost does not look like it is loading (or at least what I can see while twisting and casting) at all, maybe it loads at the moment I turn my head, but it just sends those rigs out there like a missle, on the prettiest arc.
Thanks again Robert!
Now build one for yourself!
Tom


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> ....But I had to post a note about how wonderfully this rod casts.
> It is just a pleasure to use....but it just sends those rigs out there like a missle...


Probably the best feedback I could have asked for. Pretty is one thing, functional is the goal. Glad you are happy.

Robert


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

*pics*

Well,
I finally remembered to take the camera out with us, and took a few shots of the beauty that Robert built.
She has aquitted herseld admirably this week, even though all I have managed to find her has been one small mullet.
It throws 3-4 oz like a dream, and I cannot imagine anything nicer on it that the 6500 Abu that I am using.
Thanks again Robert, Great work!


----------

